# Sebastian Inlet Fishing



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I haven't been able to fish much recently, but finally after a few weeks layoff I got out the last two evenings.

I trailered my small skiff to the inlet and launched at 5:30 wednesday evening. It was windy and a little rain was coming down so I didn't go far. My neighbor went with me and we each had spinning rods (trout size) and lures. 

When we first stopped to fish, a group of dolphin showed up and cruised around our little boat like the indians around the wagon train. We moved from that spot and ran about 200 yards south parallel to a sand bar. We cut through a shallow channel across the bar tilting up the motor (3.5 Tohatsu) and poling with the oars. The dolphins stayed on their side and we were in a channel with enough current that we had to anchor. We started catching fish right away. They were mostly ladyfish and jacks with a 12" mangrove snapper coming in on a Cal jig with root beer tail. I changed my Mirrorlure to a small tiny in fact soft minnow shapped bait and tried to catch another snapper. I got a lot of hits in the next few minutes, but no hook ups. Finally my fishing buddy looked at the little lure I was using and it had a short piece of plastic tube on the hook. I took that off and started catching mangroves, but none were longer than 11". I finally kept one that was 11.5" and started to fish with the S38 Mirrorlure again. We drifted down the little channel again and re-anchored. The first cast I caught a 28" trout. We released it, but started to catch more trout and finally kept 2 around 18". Now we had enough snapper for our wives and trout for us so we went in getting back to the ramp at 8 PM.

Last night was almost a repeat except only one snapper and it was even more windy than the night before. Still we caught a a number of jacks, ladyfish and trout, keeping only 2 trout about 16" and releasing 4 over 20". The fish are nearing spawning time and in very good condition. We each hooked large fish that just took off line until the leaders finally broke. The 20# Power-Pro held. The 40# Ande leader is what broke and neither broke at the knot.

I felt like I needed to post as I have been reading the posts of others and had very little to contribute.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow, a 28" trout is a nice catch!  Congrats on a couple of busy days. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Good report Frank.
Sounds like it's time for my semi-annual ride to Sebastian.
I enjoy working the edges of the flats next to the inlet.
Thanks.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Sounds like fun stuff catching those trout.

I've been dying to make the trek up to Sebastian inlet in search for some of those bull reds they catch on crabs.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

2-1/2 hour drive, Hialeah to Sebastian.
State Park ramp is open 24/7
Excellent night fishing with live bait.
I like sunrise on an incoming tide.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> 2-1/2 hour drive, Hialeah to Sebastian.
> State Park ramp is open 24/7
> Excellent night fishing with live bait.
> I like sunrise on an incoming tide.


It's definitely on my to-do list, but I rather take that 2.5 hour drive to flamingo first. lol


----------

